# could my sig 226 be a used duty weapon?



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

I decided to sit down this afternoon and just look at some different information on my weapon. one thing that i came across is that the p226 .40 comes with 10rnd magazines. It also says that it has the option of 12rnd magazines for law enforcement personnel only. when i purchased this weapon it came with 3 of the 12rnd magazines. i got this at a great price from a local gun dealer and it did not come with and 10rnd magazines. 

can anyone just purchace the 12rnd magazines now? or is it safe to say that i may have a duty weapon? 

the sig is a p226 DAO.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes, yes.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Federal ban on magazine capacity expired in '04, however some states still have magazine restrictions. Ohio has some magazine restrictions, but not on the 12 rounders. It is possible that you pistol may have been a duty gun but it's also possible that it isn't. If it had come from the ban era the magazines would say something along the lines of "Restricted: For Law Enforcement Use Only"


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok thanks.


----------

